

I just spoke to 80 first graders about programming for career day. - jjacobson
http://jimmyjacobson.github.io/careerday

======
jjacobson
I should write up my notes from talking to them. I explained that programming
was like speaking a language computers understood and used Spanish and English
as examples.

I defined code as the words computers understand.

I defined a program as a story made up of code that a computer knows how to
read.

A couple of the great questions I got were "Do you like your job?" and "Do you
like typing all day?"

~~~
wodenokoto
Did any of them get the Super Mario reference? Why didn't you go with
something more current as your theme?

~~~
jjacobson
I wanted to leverage the parallax scrolling background with Reveal and make it
fun.

And as soon as I plugged in the projector the entire classroom erupted with
shouts of "Mario!!!!"

~~~
wodenokoto
That's great! I actually didn't expect them to recognize the 8bit graphics.

What really prompted me to ask was the "The princess is in another castle"
reference at the end.

